# Overlook Goldens



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been in contact regarding a pup in late summer or early fall. Bob seems super nice and helpful. Does anyone have any experience with him?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you post the sire/dam info ?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> Can you post the sire/dam info ?


Here is the dam. We are not sure who the sire will be yet. Let me know what you think.

Pedigree: Overlooks A Sunday in Autumn


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

skeller said:


> Here is the dam. We are not sure who the sire will be yet. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Pedigree: Overlooks A Sunday in Autumn


Ask the breeder about when her last eye exam was done. It should be done yearly and the last one on record is from 2014. Probably it was done and just not submitted. It's ok to ask about it.

I would ask questions about how the puppies are raised and socialized etc. Hopefully Prism will check back on your thread, she is a good resource.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The dam looks fine, except eyes are not utd. They should be. 
She has offspring w all clearances on OFA as well, when you hear of who baby daddy will be let us know! 
I feel like I have met these folks at a national, maybe they were entered in a CCA event- I don't have any negative associations with the kennel name.... not that MY memory is one we should all count on, lol! But I do usually remember negatives.


----------



## ahoffman (Jul 25, 2013)

Overlook is excellent. Bob is a specular breeder- healthy, beautiful dogs.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

ahoffman said:


> Overlook is excellent. Bob is a specular breeder- healthy, beautiful dogs.


I am very excited to hopefully get an Overlook girl late summer early fall. I have been emailing back and forth with Bob over the past few weeks. He must have the patience of a saint to be answering all of my questions. We just lost our Benny last month to cancer, and I want this to be a special golden girl.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I was interested to see that the dam's sire is Harry. He was the sire of our Zoe. She was a wonderful dog. Her picture is on the left in my signature.


----------



## Overlookgoldens (Sep 27, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> The dam looks fine, except eyes are not utd. They should be.
> She has offspring w all clearances on OFA as well, when you hear of who baby daddy will be let us know!
> I feel like I have met these folks at a national, maybe they were entered in a CCA event- I don't have any negative associations with the kennel name.... not that MY memory is one we should all count on, lol! But I do usually remember negatives.


I've just joined this forum. I know this is an old thread, but I update eye clearances every year. I don't send them in but provide them when people inquire about puppies. I also do clearances for as long as the dog is alive. We know PU doesn't often show up until the dogs are very old. 
I'm president of The Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club and take my breeding ethics very, very seriously!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Perhaps you would consider sending them in. The fee is nominal and they will post the older forms. 

The benefits I feel are quite substantial. Future breeders will have access to better data, anyone including your puppy buyers can independently verify them, there would never be a doubt of a exam form's authenticity, they would be true OFA certifications, you would be upholding the best practices of the GRCA's CoE and you would be a great role model to all your club members. 

To me that seems well worth $12 dollars for the first one and $8 per year. I hope you might feel the same.

Sadly PU has been know to afflict young dogs. It may not be the most common presentation of the disease but it can and does happen. I dearly hope for a research breakthrough for this horrible issue in our breed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Another benefit to sending eyes in is that they are verified by OFA. 
And it is a part of the GRCA COE to send them in and has been for a number of years. 

I'm glad you are here! We need more good breeders to post.


----------

